# Gaming laptop for 90k......!!!!!



## Vintech009 (May 27, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
90k. Can stretch that to 100k.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would
you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you
really don't like?
a. Like: Sony, lenovo, compaq, dell, hp, samsung etc.
b. Dislike: None


4) What are the primary tasks will you be
performing with this notebook?
Gaming and watching hd movies.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte)
would you prefer?
Not sure about this.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local
purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Actually want a good gaming lappy with decent battery life. Ill do only gaming and watch hd movies. 
I have shortlisted these laptops
ASUS G75VW
DELL ALIENWARE M14x
Samsung series 9

First both being a gaming laptops while 3rd one is Ultrabook.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2013)

get an Asus G75VX not the G75VW.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

Whats the difference between G75VW & G75VX??

G75VW having old fermi gtx 670m whereas G75VX is having new kepler gtx 675mx and G75VX not having a ssd also!!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

Do you seriously want a gaming notebook? Think about it again  .

You get can a KICK@SS Gaming PC with that 90k


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Do you seriously want a gaming notebook? Think about it again  .
> 
> You get can a KICK@SS Gaming PC with that 90k



Naaa man actualy i already have one. I am movin to different city so i wanted a lappy

Reply guys


----------



## KyleSforza (May 28, 2013)

Asus ftw!!

If you want a mix of both portability and uber gaming laptop, go for the Alienware.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

Asus ftw but which model???

Alienware which model???14x or 17x or 18x?????


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2013)

Alienware is costly......14x @ 80k give specs of Y500 but with better cooling & faster HDD


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

Ohh so if its costly then its wise to have a look at ideapad y500....

But i heard it supports sli. Is sli model avail in india i mean online???


----------



## Gtb93 (May 28, 2013)

SLI isn't available in India, yet.
Check out a few gaming laptops @ibhejo.com , it's a trusted service.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

Why don't you wait for Haswell notebooks?


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

Haswell is only 15%-20% powerful than ivy + prices will be high for them when it releases....


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

^ They should boost Battery life.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

Yeah leave haswell do u have any recommendations


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

Asus G75VX from US then.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

Naa dont want to deal internationally.

How about y500???


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

It's a pretty good product but if you aren't getting it ASAP, wait for Y500 with GT 750M.


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> It's a pretty good product but if you aren't getting it ASAP, wait for Y500 with GT 750M.


 
but it is not confirmed that when it is coming in India


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

$hadow said:


> but it is not confirmed that when it is coming in India


Well, in that case you got only 2 options.
Y500 or Alienware( Overpriced).


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

I like y500 but gt 650m is little bit weak dont you think??!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

^ Yeah, it is.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

I want my lappy to run crysis 3 and bf3 in medium-high. 
Though not in full res ill cut down the res


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

Y500 can manage it. But if future proofing is concerned, I don't think so.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah future-proffing is more imp to me because we can see in the near future the games are becoming gpu intensive


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

^ Then you got an only option to wait


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

No cant wait like i said before i am moving in 15 days and want to purchase nowonly...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> No cant wait like i said before i am moving in 15 days and want to purchase nowonly...


Y500 then, simple.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Totally  ....
Any other suggestion other than y500


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

^ Nothing available with better VFM


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Ok


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> I want my lappy to run crysis 3 and bf3 in medium-high.
> Though not in full res ill cut down the res



Crysis 3 runs smoothly in med-high settings with 2x AA & FHD resolution....

Y500 is great but you can get much better laptop with your budget



Gtb93 said:


> SLI isn't available in India, yet.
> Check out a few gaming laptops @ibhejo.com , it's a trusted service.



ASUS G55VW

It's con is only 500GB HDD but its 7200rpm.....Ask them about warranty, I think ASUS has international warranty


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Finally out of nowhere.....

Hdd doesnt matter because i have 2 external hdds.
How many % is gt660m powerful than gt650m???

@gtb93 thanks ill check that site


----------



## Gtb93 (May 29, 2013)

if you want it urgently, go for the laptop anupam_pb posted.
Else, do what I'm doing.. wait for Intel's 4th gen Haswell range. Their onboard gpus(the highest variant) is supposed to be at par with the 650m. The laptops carrying 4th gen are also poised to have 40-50% more battery life along with being more power efficient. The laptops will also be sleeker than current gen. Plus with the new gen we might see newer cards come to India, like radeon 8870m or the nvidia 750m(at  par with 660m).

edit: for the difference b/w 650 and 660, watch gameplay videos of Y500 for 650m's performance, and y580 for 660m's performance.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Ohh ok.... But prices will be high when they get released so i have to wait till the prices stablizes....

How abt this lappy

*www.compuindia.com/laptops/inspiron-laptops/dell-inspiron-17r-special-edition-7720/new-inspiron-17r-se-1641.html

Specs looks good on the papers...


----------



## $hadow (May 29, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Ohh ok.... But prices will be high when they get released so i have to wait till the prices stablizes....
> 
> How abt this lappy
> 
> ...



regarding price well I do not think that they will too high coz both laptop and desktops are facing a big decline in their demand and pricing that at a very high price will put the final nail in the coffin for intel coz amd is doing good at low budget sector. It is the intel who have to deliver a vfm product for those who are waiting for 4th gen, or else one can always go and buy a 3rd gen lappy. Rumors are that we can see new range of laptops in nearly 1st week of launch of 4th gen coz processors and all is already shipped to manufacturers for the production, but in that initial 1st lot of laptop there will be no usb 3.0 support coz a bug due to which the launch which was planned for may got pussed to june but intel is still working onit hope they find a way out ASAP.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Ohh ok.... But prices will be high when they get released so i have to wait till the prices stablizes....
> 
> How abt this lappy
> 
> ...



Dude seriously, Dell India are charging 30k more for 17r turbo than the normal prices. Don't buy a gt650m at 90K+. 
Inspiron 17r turbo from Dell US: Link 1 or Link 2 at 62k.

Get the Asus G75VX instead: Link
costs about 1220 USD ~= Rs 70k
15k for shipping
so, 85k you have the best performer with International Warranty

someone bought a G75VW in the forum. link


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Dude seriously, *Dell India are charging 30k more for 17r turbo than the normal prices.* Don't buy a gt650m at 90K+.
> Inspiron 17r turbo from Dell US: Link 1 or Link 2 at 62k.
> 
> Get the Asus G75VX instead: Link
> ...


This.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 30, 2013)

Ok. Then its wise to buy it from abroad as the prices are low..

Can anybody tell the procedure of buying from international sites i mean complete procedure(from a-z)

Which one to buy among these asus


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

..You guys are seriously comparing an Alienware(which are made for gaming) to Lenovo Y500?


----------



## Vintech009 (May 30, 2013)

Any replyzzz?????

Reply guys. I want to buy the laptop.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

Check this out, released just today. And you can probably find it at Nehru Place, as they sell Razer products. The Razer Blade Pro | Work Hard. Play Hard. - YouTube

Lets just hope it comes under your budget.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 31, 2013)

Under my budget. No!!!! Ill shell out my all money on this. This is a beast laptop. Moreover in india the prices will be high compared to us


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2013)

That's true considering Y500 costs $850 in US & here its approx $1200


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

Seeing Razer's current line up, The prices are usually same as Europe and US, as Razer is an asian company.  (or its just full of Asians  )



anupam_pb said:


> That's true considering Y500 costs $850 in US & here its approx $1200


It 'starts' from $850 in USA.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 31, 2013)

So what should i do. Buy a Razer Blade or someother else.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

Are you from Delhi? If yes, wait a week max and then check at Nehru Place. If from any other state, check the computer market there. 

Something tells me Razer Blade will be much cheaper than Alienwares.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 31, 2013)

No im not from delhi im from bangalore....

How much do u think will be the price of Razer Blade Pro when it comes to india, just a rough estimation????


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

I'm guessing around 90k. Max can be 1 lakh 10k.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> I'm guessing around 90k. Max can be 1 lakh 10k.


Blade (not pro) won't be priced under 1 L 6k


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Blade (not pro) won't be priced under 1 L 6k


Don't you sometimes wish you were a game developer? Cause if you were, you'd get the 'PRO' cheaper than a Series 5. 

Razer launches 14-inch Blade, 17-inch Blade Pro gaming notebooks with Intel Haswell processors | ZDNet

Yet the 14 incher blade starts from $1,799 = Rs. 101634

Pre orders start from June 3.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

^ like US pricing will be same in INDIA


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 1, 2013)

How about this one

Dell Alienware M17x R4


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Overpriced as FU(K


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 1, 2013)

But specs are insane


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 1, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> How about this one
> 
> Dell Alienware M17x R4



Have you ever bought from ebay.com before?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, btw.
Check out global easy buy @ebay.in section. The cost they show includes everything from shipping to customs to handling etc etc. I saw some pretty good MSI and Asus ROG laptops in there for sale within your budget.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 1, 2013)

@KyleSforza
No. But would love to buy from ebay.

@Gtb93
Man you are awesome. That is one pure hassle free way of buying products around the globe. Ill sure check on to dat


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

That's what I was referring too, but Gtb explained it before me 

If you purchase from Ebay.com, you'll have to go through hassles of shipping and custom, but if you make a purchase from ebay.in global deals section, its completely hassle free and all inclusive. 

Here's another new launch, just came today too. And Razer recommends it :

*www.msi.com/product/nb/GE40-2OC-Dragon-Eyes.html

From Razer's facebook page :

"If you frequent my page, you'll see that I often recommend other gaming brands like Alienware, because I believe our mission here at Razer is to evangelize PC gaming, not just our own brand and products. 

At Razer, we don't design to a budget/price point, but for a very discerning group of users who appreciate the best in technology and design. It's like designing for Ferrari/Lamborghini/Bugatti vs a Ford or a Toyota. While we'll want to bring price points down, our first priority is always the best tech and design vs price. 

However, there are always alternatives for PC gamers on a smaller budget. 

For example, Taiwanese brand MSI just announced their 14" gaming laptop, and while I'm not a big fan of the build quality of their laptops, it's a cheaper alternative to the Blade. 

While the MSI 14" laptop has:

- Less performance to the new Razer Blade (GTX 760M vs the Blade's GTX765M)

- Double the weight and thickness of the new Razer Blade (thickness: 1.18" vs 0.66"/weight 9.1lbs vs 4lbs")

It's probably going to be a few hundred dollars cheaper than the Blade and will present a good option for PC gamers who want something cheaper but are fine with something thick/heavy. I haven't seen it myself but I'll assume it's a plastic chassis with some metal finishes vs an all aluminum chassis like the Blade. 

My vision is to bring PC gaming to as many gamers out there - and it's not just with Razer but with Alienware, Origin, MSI, etc and all the other companies that bring more choice to PC gamers out there. 

So it's really a matter of choice, if you want something powerful and thin, we're probably the only company in the world designing stuff like that for gamers. But if you're on a budget and you're fine with thick and heavy - there are some great options too!"


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanq you for the valuable information....

I was wandering in ebay and saw this one but i am confused that this is a new one or used...

 MSI Notebook PC GT70 0ND-444US 17.3" Core i7-3630QM 750GB 12GB RAM No OS Loaded


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Buying a stuff which is so expensive from "*eBay* isn't wise decision.


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Buying a stuff which is so expensive from "*eBay* isn't wise decision.





Why are you saying like this. Any particular reason??!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Saw many cases of folks getting trolled


----------

